# Largest Fountain pen



## SGM Retired (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a request to turn a large and heavy (with wood) fountain pen. What is the largest fountain pen model out there?? I have turned Majestic pens, is that the largest. Your thoughts. Thanks. 

Gary


----------



## 76winger (Jul 14, 2013)

Majestic and emperor are the largest and heaviest I've turned. Of course the materials like Trustone adds even more to weight but you mentioned your customer wanted wood. Still, the solid brass components adds heft to these two models.


----------



## SGM Retired (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## SteveG (Jul 14, 2013)

Quote: "I have a request to turn a large and heavy (with wood) fountain pen."

These kits mentioned have very large diameter tubes, which makes for some empty space (hollow) inside the barrel end. You could make it heavier by adding some additional material (ballast) in the form of a turned tube, shorter than the kit tube (iot not interfere with the pressed in coupling/end cap), turned to fit inside the kit tube. Use heavy material and this could make a really heavy pen.
Steve


----------



## SGM Retired (Jul 14, 2013)

Steve, not sure if I could get the " ballast" to distribute evenly. It would be top heavy if I understand what your talking about. Am I on the right track?

Gary


----------



## SteveG (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi Gary
I have never done this...just a thought when you stated it is to be heavy. The extra weight would be in in the barrel, the lower end of the pen. These pens do not post, so as you hold the pen to write with, the extra weight would be distributed between the finger grip (typ:two fingers and the thumb) and the end of the pen resting on the index finger knuckle. I just tried adding some external weight to a Jr Gent here at my desk, holding it in writing position, and it seemed to be balanced in my hand. This concept is to add a thick walled tube-shaped liner inside the barrel only (bored to accommodate the ink cartridge. It could be added later if the standard config of the pen is not heavy enough, needing onlyto knock out the end cap to insert the weight. It just depends how heavy your customer would like it to be, and how much extra work you are willing to put into it.
Steve


----------



## SGM Retired (Jul 15, 2013)

Now I got it Steve, thanks. Will see what I can do. 
Gary


----------



## Gerhard Christmann (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello Gary,

one of my friends make realy big FP´s

I have the pic from his WEB Side
Norbert Zeplien - Schreibgeräte mit Stil (sorry german, but he talk english)

Nib/Inksystem sizze from below 
5 mm (jun. Gentlemen´s sizze)
                            6 mm ( Statesman sizze)
                            8 mm

regards from sunny Germany
Gerhard


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 15, 2013)

You can also tip the scales in your favor by choosing a dense wood -- lignum vitae, for example, turns very nicely. (Even the "fake" kind from Argentina.)


----------



## Parson (Jul 15, 2013)

I turned a Statesman and used a fairly lightweight acrylic blank on it last week and it's one heavy pen. Dense wood would probably be heavier.

I don't think you need to add any weight to this kit if you choose to use it.

The emperor I turned years ago was heavier, but the design is very VERY Asian and she may not want that... The Statesman with a turned finial (replacing the metal one on it) is a very nice touch and makes it look less "kit-like"


----------



## SGM Retired (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks guys for these ideas, will try them and see what they like. 

Gerhard, I lived in Germany for 6 years while in the Army so I can understand most of what the website talked about. Thanks  

Gary


----------

